# Tips for first-timer on the Canadian



## thully (Jul 16, 2022)

Hi,

As you may know from my other trip, I’m going to be taking the Canadian soon - will be just me in a cabin for 2 for the whole route Toronto-Vancouver. While I’ve taken Amtrak sleepers before (including the 3 day Texas Eagle LAX-CHI, presently the longest trip in a single sleeper) and have taken VIA Rail on the Corridor, I’ve never taken the Canadian.

Does anyone here have any tips for first-time riders on the Canadian? I’m definitely going to call VIA and ask about the Room F and I’ve got an idea of what to do regarding luggage, though I’m kind of wondering about other things. I figure I’ll want to load my mobile devices up with any media I want during the trip since the cell service will be bad/nonexistent for large segments. Is there a cafe car (or snacks for sale somewhere), or is the only food available meals? Any other advice regarding food?


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 16, 2022)

thully said:


> Is there a cafe car (or snacks for sale somewhere), or is the only food available meals? Any other advice regarding food?


It was 4 years ago, but I seem to recall that there were baskets of complimentary cookies or crackers always set out in the Park car, as well as coffee and a selection of tea bags. I don't remember whether the bar also sold food items; the meals in the diner were more than ample to sate my appetite.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 16, 2022)

Pre-COVID the lounges had little packs of cookies/tea biscuits and fruit out and available 24/7. On my first post-COVID trip in March/April this year they were behind the counter, in the Park (it was off-season and tge Sleeper Plus Skyline was not staffed) you had to ask, but they were supplemented by shorty cans of Pringles, too, which was new. I don't know if those were intended as a Prestige perk in the long run, I lucked out and was on the last trains before they reintroduced Prestige and I heartily enjoyed its absence. I don't think the Park and Sleeper Plus Skyline(s) sell other snacks than the complimentary ones, but the coach Skyline does sell snacks.

They feed you pretty well in the diner.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice trip, I'm envious!

Most of what you asked has been covered, but what is put out in the Park Car iin the morning( Pre-COVID) is Pitchers of Orange Juice and Water to go along with the Snacks and Tea and Coffee on the table.( don't forget to tip the Attendant before Winnipeg and before Vancouver, since there's an OBS change in Winnipeg)

You'll have plenty of time during the Winnipeg Stop to explore the Station, and perhaps take a City Tour. ( ask your LSA depending on the Dwell, the Canadian always runs Late)

There are 2 Diners on the Train during the Season, and the Coach Skyline does sell Cafe items similar to Amtrak Cafes.

The Adult Drinks and Snacks,even in Canadin Dollars, are Pricey but better than most Amtrak offerings.

Your Reservations in the Diner rotate, so the Diner Steward will alternate your times, Early,Second and Late Settings.( on one morning you'll have a Brunch, not both Breakfast and Lunch).

As you probably know, there is a Train Service Manager aboard in charge of the OBS and what used to be the Conductor rides in the Engine with the Engineer.

Since you're in a Cabin for 2 by yourself you'll have plenty of Storage Room but VIA is very strict about Luggage allowances and will insist you check sny Oversize or Overweight Bags.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 16, 2022)

Oh, one other thing, they close the platform during the long dwells at Jasper and Winnipeg. They'll announce the reboarding time. If you want to get off and explore at either place, do so shortly after they stop otherwise you will be stuck on onboard. You'll likely be asked to show your boarding pass to reboard, especially at Winnipeg.

They aren't doing that 2nd or 3rd morning brunch thing anymore as of this last March/April(which morning depended on direction, IIRC). It is normal breakfast/lunch/dinner service en route now. The only Brunch service is eastbound the last morning heading into Toronto. I recall talking to the dining car steward about it on my last pre-COVID trip in November 2019 while they were still doing it. He said it wasn't popular and they were getting ready to go back to regular meal service. Of course, COVID hit shortly after, but they did drop the brunch thing when they reintroduced full service post-COVID.

They no longer set out carafes of juice in the morning, just like they don't put out the baskets of cookie and cracker packs, I think it is a COVID measure.

They don't offer the city tour at Winnipeg any more under the current schedule, since Winnipeg is in the evening both directions now even when on time.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 16, 2022)

I did that trip in December 2011 in a room for 2 for just me. I called to get the larger room (taking advice of members on this forum) and was pleased with the extra room. (although I was concerned about my excess baggage). Things were different back then. The Park Car was wonderful and not crowded in snowy December. Tea, cookies and fruit were served. I never had to purchase snacks (although I purchased alcohol). I opted to walk around in Winnipeg because I wanted to witness what one Canadian told me was the coldest intersection in North America. It was 15 below F when we arrived in Winnipeg. This Floridian did not make it to the "intersection" about 15 minutes away, but did survive about 5 minutes in below zero temperatures, which was a first for me. I waited in the station, which served hot drinks, until the temperature reached 1 below, then I went for a walk in the opposite direction.

I thought the trip was great (and very economical since VIA was offering many express deals at that time and I took advantage).

Unfortunately due to a freight derailment, we were delayed 10 hours and never saw Jasper. However, we did see incredible sights that were normally only visible during the middle of the night. I made my train from Vancouver to Seattle with 30 minutes to spare. 

I hope you really enjoy your trip.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 16, 2022)

Unfortunately, the nice little rail museum at Winnipeg Union Station is currently closed, because the government said they need to renovate to bring the space up to code. They're trying to find funds. It's small but had several railcars and at least one locomotive on display. I barely had time to do a quick walkthru on our abbreviated stop in 2018.

Our Artist On Board also gave an impromptu concert in the station rotunda, but the VIA website says that program is suspended due to the pandemic.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom (Jul 17, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> Our Artist On Board also gave an impromptu concert in the station rotunda, but the VIA website says that program is suspended due to the pandemic.


Rats! As a crafter, I learned about the "Artist on Board" program through YouTube videos about the Artist on Board who taught Tunisian crochet (which she called "railway knitting").


----------



## xzperu42 (Jul 17, 2022)

The great thing about taking this train is you do need to worry about doing this or that. Your train is doing it all for you… getting you to Vancouver. Just relax and enjoy the trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 17, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Oh, one other thing, they close the platform during the long dwells at Jasper and Winnipeg. They'll announce the reboarding time. If you want to get off and explore at either place, do so shortly after they stop otherwise you will be stuck on onboard. You'll likely be asked to show your boarding pass to reboard, especially at Winnipeg.
> 
> They aren't doing that 2nd or 3rd morning brunch thing anymore as of this last March/April(which morning depended on direction, IIRC). It is normal breakfast/lunch/dinner service en route now. The only Brunch service is eastbound the last morning heading into Toronto. I recall talking to the dining car steward about it on my last pre-COVID trip in November 2019 while they were still doing it. He said it wasn't popular and they were getting ready to go back to regular meal service. Of course, COVID hit shortly after, but they did drop the brunch thing when they reintroduced full service post-COVID.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, I haven't been on the Canadian since the Winter of 2019, so it's good to know what the Pandemic has done to this Route!


----------



## Marbleski (Jul 17, 2022)

We travelled out of Vancouver May 6th and stopped over to hike trails around Jasper for three nights and boarded again on May 10th. On both trains we had juice, fruit, coffee and muffins available to us in the dome car each morning. I would stop on the way to the dining car to grab a big glass of OJ.

The remainder of the day there was always coffee, jugs of water, fruit and cookies. i did not go hungry between meals and did not have any snacks. My son stopped there for water, coffee and cookies a number of times however. You won’t go hungry. 

There is a clip of both the morning breakfast set up and the coffee/snack station in a video I put together of the meals onboard.

I posted the video on this site under the section for trip reviews. You might have to scroll down a ways to find it. If you cannot find it let me know and I can send you the link.

Lucky you. Enjoy the trip. I am longing to do it again.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 17, 2022)

Good to hear the cookies, juice, coffee, etc are back out now. They weren't as late as April.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 17, 2022)

Marbleski said:


> There is a clip of both the morning breakfast set up and the coffee/snack station in a video I put together of the meals onboard.
> 
> I posted the video on this site under the section for trip reviews. You might have to scroll down a ways to find it. If you cannot find it let me know and I can send you the link.








VIA Rail The Canadian Video of Menus and Meals - Vancouver to Toronto May 6 2022


My foodie brother in-law suggested I do a video of some meals onboard the Canadian during my trip last month. I though the food was catered and warmed up like on the Ocean Train I took between Halifax and Montreal in February. I was not expecting the food to be cooked on board and so...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## thully (Aug 3, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> They aren't doing that 2nd or 3rd morning brunch thing anymore as of this last March/April(which morning depended on direction, IIRC). It is normal breakfast/lunch/dinner service en route now. The only Brunch service is eastbound the last morning heading into Toronto. I recall talking to the dining car steward about it on my last pre-COVID trip in November 2019 while they were still doing it. He said it wasn't popular and they were getting ready to go back to regular meal service. Of course, COVID hit shortly after, but they did drop the brunch thing when they reintroduced full service post-COVID.
> 
> They no longer set out carafes of juice in the morning, just like they don't put out the baskets of cookie and cracker packs, I think it is a COVID thing


They did in fact just do brunch on my trip after the Jasper stop, though they also did an abbreviated breakfast (continental only, but served in the dining car) from 6:30-8:30. I didn’t mind that too much, but I did mind how they did dinner assignments - they were handed out in order of when you went for brunch, and even though I came well before last call I got 3rd seating. And that is based on Pacific time, meaning I effectively had a noon brunch and 9pm dinner. May end up getting room service if possible, but I can’t imagine this is popular. On the positive side, they did have juice and muffins each morning in the Skyline car (and I’d imagine the Park car too, though as a Sleeper Plus passenger I can’t go there until 4pm).


----------

